# APR Motorsport bolsters technical staff with the addition of Mark Scott as team’s Chief Engineer



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Motorsport bolsters technical staff with the addition of Mark Scott as team’s Chief Engineer










January 18, 2012 (Opelika, Ala.) – APR Motorsport is proud to announce the addition of Mark Scott to the technical staff of its Rolex Series program. Effective immediately, Scott will oversee the development of the team’s Audi R8 Grand-Am, serving as the team’s lead engineer.

Scott – originally from England, now residing in Indianapolis – was almost literally born with gas in his veins when he was born above the gas station owned by his father. Beginning as a mechanic and amateur driver, Scott’s motorsports career spans nearly forty years and covers everything from Formula Ford to Formula 1. While a mechanic at McLaren International, Scott was a part of the 1976 World Championship team with driver James Hunt. In 1984, Scott came to the United States for the first time as a Lead mechanic of Mayer Motor Racing’s Indianapolis 500 team, before moving to a Chief Mechanic and trackside engineering role for the Buick Indy program.

In North America, Scott is best-known as half of former chassis constructor Riley & Scott. The company’s best-known creation, the Riley & Scott Mk. III, dominated prototype racing in IMSA and the USRRC with 48 wins – including three wins at the Rolex 24 at Daytona – 38 pole positions, six driver’s championships and three constructors’ championships. Riley & Scott also designed and developed the Cadillac Northstar LMP as well as chassis for the Trans-Am series. Returning to open-wheels, Scott operated the company’s IndyCar program in 1998 and 1999.

More recently, Scott has operated Prototype Development, which creates prototype parts in the auto racing, marine, and aircraft industries. Over the past two seasons, Scott has served as the race strategist and team manager for Genoa Racing in the American Le Mans Series and European Le Mans Series.

“I’ve always had a passion for sports car racing, and joining APR Motorsport is very exciting for me,” said Scott. “The Audi R8 Grand-Am is a very impressive car and I’m glad to have the chance to work with the team and its drivers to develop the car into a winner, especially in such a competitive season of GT-class racing. I have many great memories from the Rolex 24 at Daytona and am looking forward to being back for the 50th anniversary of the race at the end of the month.”

Scott’s first race weekend with the team will be the 50th Rolex 24 at Daytona, which takes place in two weeks on January 28-29 at Daytona International Speedway.

“We are thrilled to welcome Mark to APR Motorsport,” said Jeff Mishtawy, Director of Motorsport for APR. “We recognized that Mark will bring a lot of skill to our Rolex Series program with our new Audi R8 Grand-Am. With the amount of success that he has enjoyed in endurance racing, we feel he will immediately make an impact with our program.”

ABOUT APR
APR LLC is an automotive engineering firm operating a 36,000 sq. ft. performance campus in Opelika, Ala. APR was founded in 1997 with a corporate philosophy of Integrity, Excellence and Innovation. APR’s sole mission is to provide the highest quality and most highly engineered aftermarket performance parts available for Audi, Volkswagen, SEAT and Skoda vehicles. Learn more at www.goapr.com.

ABOUT AUDI
Audi of America, Inc. and its U.S. dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. AUDI AG is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. During 2010 Audi was the top performing luxury brand in Europe, and broke all-time company sales records in the U.S. Over the next few years, AUDI AG will invest nearly $16 billion on new products and technologies. Visit www.audiusa.com or www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.

ABOUT PR NEWSWIRE
PR Newswire (www.prnewswire.com) is the premier global provider of multimedia platforms that enable marketers, corporate communicators, sustainability officers, public affairs and investor relations officers to leverage content to engage with all their key audiences. Having pioneered the commercial news distribution industry 57 years ago, PR Newswire today provides end-to-end solutions to produce, optimize and target content – from rich media to online video to multimedia – and then distribute content and measure results across traditional, digital, mobile and social channels. Combining the world’s largest multi-channel, multi-cultural content distribution and optimization network with comprehensive workflow tools and platforms, PR Newswire enables the world’s enterprises to engage opportunity everywhere it exists. PR Newswire serves tens of thousands of clients from offices in the Americas, Europe, Middle East, Africa and the Asia-Pacific region, and is a UBM plc company.

ABOUT Parathyroid.com
Parathyroid.com is an educational website discussing the adverse health issues associated with high blood calcium. It is recognized as the leading authority on hyperparathyroidism caused by parathyroid tumors located in the neck which affect one in 1000 people causing high blood calcium, osteoporosis, chronic fatigue, depression, and kidney stones, among other conditions. For more information, visit www.parathyroid.com.


----------

